
How to Sell Your Soul on the Ethereum Blockchain - CharonsNapkins
https://www.soulnapkins.com/
======
CharonsNapkins
Btw the underlying smart contract is open source and available at:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x5bf554632a059ae0537a3eeb20ace...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x5bf554632a059ae0537a3eeb20aced49348b8f99#code)

